# ATV tire air pressure



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Checked mannual for proper air pressure for tires. It say's maintain proper pressure, but know where, that I can find what the pressure is supposed to be. I checked the pressure on mine and the gauge read out at 2 lbs. Is that sufficient? My tire sizes are: front-AT 22x8-10 tubeless...........Rear-22x11-10 tubeless. Don't know for sure, but I thought 4lbs. was the norm. Thanks in advance.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I fill they to what ever it says on the tire ...I had the same size tires on a Yamaha seem like it 3 lbs ,,cant remember

I just looked mine says max 4 lbs ,,book says 2.5 to 4 psi max,,,thats also what the Orange sticker on the fender says


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

My 660 grizzley is 3.5#.


----------



## mjayeh (Jan 24, 2009)

_roger23 is right on the 3lbs for proper air pressure 
_


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

I believe alot has to do on what type of driving you do. If you're into fast riding, sliding in the turns and such air them to the max pressure on the tire. You don't want to lose the seal on the rim from rolling the sidewalls. If you're into cruising trails , set them to a softer pressure.


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks guys for the info. I'll bring up the pressure to 3lbs, and I should be good to go. No hot rodding for me, just ice fishing. thanks again.


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

My 06 cat manual says 5lb.


----------

